# Suche RP Gilde auf der Mithrilorden



## Khalir (13. Dezember 2010)

Seid gegrüßt!

Ich bin ein neuer WoW Spieler und suche Anschluss zu einer netten Gilde die nichts gegen Anfänger hat. Habe einen Goblin Krieger der Stufe 20. Wichtig sind mir ein gutes Klima, gemeinsame Unternehmungen, gesellige Abende. Falls sich eine Gilde angesprochen fühlt bitte melden. Es muss nicht immer unbedingt geraidet werden, für mich steht der Spaß und Freude im Vordergrund.

Bin 25 und komme aus NRW. 

Grüße, 

Khalir


----------



## Manaori (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo  Ich selbst spiele auf dem Mithrilordne, auch, wenn ich in keiner RP Gilde mehr bin. Meines Wissens nach sind am ehesten noch aktiv die "Schwarze Rose" und der "Blutschwur" (zweiterer in jedem Fall), beide auf Hordeseite. 
Vielleicht fragst du da einmal nach, wenn sich hier keiner mehr meldet


----------



## Drigger (10. Januar 2011)

So wie ich hörte ist das Rollenspiel auf dem Orden so gut wie ausgestorben es giebt vileicht noch 2-3 Hände voll die man findet Forscherliga und Aldor sind die klar bessere wahl im moment


----------



## Urobeson (10. Januar 2011)

Sinu a'manore Khalir,

wir vom Blutschwur pflegen nach wie vor die feine Zunge und halten die Standarte der Horde hoch. Um einander etwas kennen zu lernen sollten wir uns einfach einmal treffen.

Shorel Aran


ooc:
Du bekommst eine PM.


----------

